# künstliches felsenmeer



## 525Rainer (23. Mai 2005)

hallo, ich weiss nicht ob das schon jemand angesprochen hat, aber ich hab letztnes im fernsehn einen bericht über das neue holocaust mahnmal gesehn. da wurden kinder gezeigt die von stehle zu stehlen hüpfen.
natürlich wurde das nicht positiv gewertet aber ich hab dran denken müssen das dieses mahnmal ein künstlich angelegtes trialübungs-felsenmeer sein könnte. ich meine dieser eisenman hat ja gesagt die stehlen hätten keine bedeutung und keinen bezug zu den ermordeten menschen sondern seien nur da um eine wirkung zu erzeugen. tut mir leid, aber als trialbiker erzeugt so ein feld von betonquadern nun mal eine andere wirkung als bei einem studierten künstler oder architekten. und bei kindern ebenfalls...
nun ja, war nur so ein gedanke.
servus rainer


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

reizend ist das sicher schon das bike mal drüber zujagen, nur kennt ja auch jeder unsere regierung oder überhaupt alles deutlich und ihr wisst was da passiert wenn man einen mit dem rad dadrauf erwischt  
bitte vergesst nicht trotz weiterer niederlage für die spd in nrw ist unser herr bundeskanzler immer noch der beliebteste mensch in japan  
also nach dem moto weit weg vor nah und schuld gefühle kommen dann hoch und und und ihr kennt ja das alte spiel 1x im jahr kommt nicolaus 3x am tag kommt holocaust, also besser ists man vergisst es wieder und wir suchen uns was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardcoregamer (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Ich bin bestimmt auch kein "Fan" von diesem tollen Mahnmal...

Aber wo es nunmal da ist sollte man wohl ein bisschen Respekt erwarten können. Aber in unserer Gesellschaft wundert mich gar nichts mehr.

Es ist einfach nur traurig das die Menschen noch nicht mehr Respekt
vor einem Mahnmal haben...


Gruß
Hardcoregamer


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. Mai 2005)

Also ich würde mein Respekt mit ein paar Tretern und Sidehops erweisen!


----------



## trialsrider (23. Mai 2005)

Habs gestern auch noch im Fernsehen gesehen wie die leute da drauf rum hüpfen! Und dann hab ich mir ein schönes Radl drauf vorgestellt.  
Herrlich! @Tobe Daddy ich würde mit dir unseren Respekt erweisen!   

Wir müssen nur genug leute sein dann hüpfen wir darauf ein bisschen rum und kommen in die Nachrichten!  
Aber danach schauen wir uns auch mal alles richtig an und trauern.
Das wäre dann eine Art ausgleich!


----------



## Hardcoregamer (23. Mai 2005)

wenn ich solche Kommentare höre ... da fällt einem echt nichts mehr zu ein.

Schade das es noch nicht unter Strafe steht...

Das Wort Anstand habt ihr wohl noch nie benutzt.

Ihr solltet mal drüber nachdenken was ihr wohl empfindet wenn ein Teil Eurer
Familie damals umgekommen wäre und nun würden wir darauf "rumspielen"....


Hardcoregamer


----------



## ringo667 (23. Mai 2005)

Also ich finde von jüdischen Gedenkstätten sollte man die Finger lassen.
Die stehen für für Verfolgung und Massenmord an unbeteiligten Menschen.
Aus Respekt vor den Hinterbliebenen sollte man einen Bogen um solche Stätten machen.
Auch wenn der Vergleich etwas hinkt, aber auf einem Friedhof fährt auch keiner, obwohl die Grabsteine auch ein tolles Hinderniss abgäben...


----------



## hopmonkey (23. Mai 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde von jüdischen Gedenkstätten sollte man die Finger lassen.
> Die stehen für für Verfolgung und Massenmord an unbeteiligten Menschen.
> Aus Respekt vor den Hinterbliebenen sollte man einen Bogen um solche Stätten machen.
> Auch wenn der Vergleich etwas hinkt, aber auf einem Friedhof fährt auch keiner, obwohl die Grabsteine auch ein tolles Hinderniss abgäben...



Dem schließe ich mich ausnahmslos an.

Und wenn die erste Erwähnung von Trialfahrern in den Hauptnachrichten wegen sowas stattfindet, dann isses ne Schande, und zwar für alle 

my 2 cent...


----------



## Ray (23. Mai 2005)

Jetzt macht aber mal low...

Wir sind uns hier alle unserer kollektiven Schuld bewusst...

Und abgesehen davon, dass keiner von den Leuten die bislang gepostet haben da überhaupt hochkommen würde wars auch nicht ernst gemeint...


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

es gibt doch auch kleine steine


----------



## trialsrider (23. Mai 2005)

Ausnahmslose Dummheit!!!!

Klar machen wir das nicht! Ging doch nur drum das es so an und für sich ein schönes Gelände wäre! Für was haltet ihr uns denn? MANN!

Abgesehen davon komm ich natürlich da hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (23. Mai 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt doch auch kleine steine



Und starke Arme die tragen können!


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)




----------



## hopmonkey (23. Mai 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ausnahmslose Dummheit!!!!
> 
> Klar machen wir das nicht! Ging doch nur drum das es so an und für sich ein schönes Gelände wäre! Für was haltet ihr uns denn? MANN!
> 
> Abgesehen davon komm ich natürlich da hoch!



Stimmt! Dumm von mir, tatsächlich anzunehmen, dasses hier ne ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema gibt.

Aber wer mit so nem Thema öffentlich anfängt, sollte auch Kritik Vertagen.

Oder vielleicht ma Smileys präzise einsetzen


----------



## trialsrider (23. Mai 2005)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Dumm von mir, tatsächlich anzunehmen, dasses hier ne ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema gibt.
> 
> Aber wer mit so nem Thema öffentlich anfängt, sollte auch Kritik Vertagen.
> 
> Oder vielleicht ma Smileys präzise einsetzen




haste auch wieder recht!   
Also auf zum Denkmal!   

Ups falscher Smiley!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. Mai 2005)

Also mir bedeuten so Denkmäler, Mahnmäler wie auch immer überhaupt nix, selbst wenns ne Statue von mir wäre, wär mir das Wurscht..damit is auch keinem geholfen.


----------



## trialsrider (23. Mai 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir bedeuten so Denkmäler, Mahnmäler wie auch immer überhaupt nix, selbst wenns ne Statue von mir wäre, wär mir das Wurscht..damit is auch keinem geholfen.




Jawoll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (23. Mai 2005)

also werd ich dann demnächstmal das grab von deiner omi betrialen...
also wenn man in der city trialt nimmt man immer in kauf dass irgendwas in arsch geht, das kann keiner bestreiten, aber vor son paar sachen sollte man vielleicht doch bissel respekt ham, auch wenn das nu nich grade das schönste mahmal is, symbolisierts doch etwas was man nich mit füßen treten sollte...mal davon abgesehn, dass einem die bullen da schneller runter ziehen werden als man gucken kann!


----------



## aton (23. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass trailen auf dem Mahnmal keine so gute Idee ist, einfach weil mans vielleicht dabei beschädigt. Aber wenn das hier einige mit dem Grab ihrer Großmutter vergleichen find ich das schon sehr komisch.

Wenn man sich mal zu gemüte führt was der Herr Eisenman so zu seinem Werk gesagt hat, dann kommt eindeutig raus, dass es kein Grab sein soll.
Es geht auch nicht direkt um die toten Juden, es soll nur an die Vorgänge
der NS zeit erinnern. Die Steine stehen da um ein, bei jedem Besucher anderes, Gefühl zu erzeugen, nicht um etwas zu symbolisieren.

Eigentlich kann man das Mahnmal garnicht entweihen, weil es nicht direkt für etwas steht. Eisenman war ja auch gegen den Grafitti-Schutz, weil er wollte, dass die Leute ganz natürlich mit dem Mahnmal umgehen. Wer was draufsprühen will, der kanns tun. Obs stehen bleibt ist ne andere Sache.

Die Kinder, die da drüber hüpfen brauchen da gar kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, genauso wie die Mehrheit der Menschen in diesem Land, sofern sie nicht NPD-Wähler oder Altnazis sind, den sie haben mit den Ereignissen vor 60 Jahren nichts zu tun.

Vielleicht hätte man doch ne Grabstätte bauen sollen, große Granitplatte mit 6Mio. Namen eingraviert, damit hätten die Deutschen definitiv mehr anzufangen gewußt. Ach ja, ein Wald von Verbotsschildern nicht zu vergessen.

ride on


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

aton schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Die Kinder, die da drüber hüpfen brauchen da gar kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, genauso wie die Mehrheit der Menschen in diesem Land, sofern sie nicht NPD-Wähler oder Altnazis sind, den sie haben mit den Ereignissen vor 60 Jahren nichts zu tun.
> 
> ride on


 die meinung vertrete ich auch aber unsere regierung und  unser polizeistaat leider net, also beste ist wir bauen es uns nach


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Mai 2005)

heult doch!!!


----------



## ph1L (23. Mai 2005)

Yeah Trial-Demo gegen Landschaftsverschandelung.
Echt zum kotzen was ein "Künstler" im Namen des holocausts dahin setzen darf.
Ist doch echt ne Schande für die Opfer wenn sie nichtmal ein Denkmal mit Stiel bekommen.


----------



## trialsrider (23. Mai 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah Trial-Demo gegen Landschaftsverschandelung.
> Echt zum kotzen was ein "Künstler" im Namen des holocausts dahin setzen darf.
> Ist doch echt ne Schande für die Opfer wenn sie nichtmal ein Denkmal mit Stiel bekommen.



Wie Jetzt Stiel?? So wie eis am Stiel? Raff ich nicht!


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> heult doch!!!


mach ich auch nänänä


----------



## kochikoch (23. Mai 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Jetzt Stiel?? So wie eis am Stiel? Raff ich nicht!




nicht stiel er meint sicherlich still


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. Mai 2005)

Also was reden wir noch rum, ab zum Mal und trialen !   
Wenn die scheiss Wächter da net wären ..


----------



## tobsen (23. Mai 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Kommunisten, Osteuropäer, Kriegsgefangenen, Sinti und Roma, Schwuletten, Gewerkschaftler, Freidenker



...und die Behinderten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (23. Mai 2005)

Aramis Dich trifft wenn überhaupt nur die Hälfte der ganzen Schuld... Aber obwohl man könnte Dich mit den anderen 50% für weitere außereuroäische Schandtaten verantwortlich machen


----------



## aramis (23. Mai 2005)

Meint ihr dieses Mahnmal?
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/20/20050/1.html

Was wollt ihr denn da mim Trialbike? Von Stein zu Stein hüpfen oder zwischendrin rumfahren? Sieht mir nicht sehr nach trial aus, das Ding. Aber die letzten zwei bis drei Absätze des Artikels dürften für den Thread interessant sein.


----------



## konrad (23. Mai 2005)

ich kann zwar nichts zur bedeutung oder deutung dieses denkmales beitragen,aber wir Trialer sollten nich die ersten deppen sein,die an diesem denkmal schadhaft werden.in berlin laufen genug idioten rum,denen diese steine nichts bedeuten und die nur zu gerne da was draufsprühen wollen.

ich würde sagen,in berlin gibt es genug andere spots,wo man fahren kann-da muss es doch nich direkt vorm kanzleramt sein!?lasst das denkmal ein denkmal sein-und wenn in 30jahren die nächsten trialergeneration darauf rumhüpft,dann solls so sein.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. Mai 2005)

Genau konzentrieren wir uns darauf die nächste Trialgeneration zu produzieren !


----------



## ph1L (23. Mai 2005)

wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal s'Gsicht zumacha.

STIL

/EDIT
War auf die vorige Seite bezogen ist aber auch Wurscht   .


----------



## Hardcoregamer (24. Mai 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> (gelöscht)



Erstens solltest Du dir wohl mal nen anderen Ton angewöhnen....

Außerdem geht es hier nur um Respekt (wo das Mahnmal nun einmal da ist).

Oder meinst Du ich finde das Mahnmal gut?
Davon habe ich nie was erwähnt...

Also behalt Deinen unqualifizierten Kommentar nächstesmal lieber für dich...


----------



## Ray (24. Mai 2005)

Und Du solltest Dir schleunigst Deinen oberlehrerhaften Ton abgewöhnen...

Sonst schwindet der von Dir so geschätzte Respekt der Dir bislang hier noch entgegengebracht wird...


----------



## kochikoch (24. Mai 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal s'Gsicht zumacha.
> 
> STIL
> 
> ...



ich kenn nur stihl


----------



## Hardcoregamer (24. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Und Du solltest Dir schleunigst Deinen oberlehrerhaften Ton abgewöhnen...
> 
> Sonst schwindet der von Dir so geschätzte Respekt der Dir bislang hier noch entgegengebracht wird...



Na ich hoffe doch das es noch länger hält 

Wenn es wie Du so schön meinst oberlehrerhaft rübergekommen ist, dann sorry. So war es nicht gemeint. Aber ich muß mich nunmal auch verteidigen wenn ich "angegriffen" werde *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (24. Mai 2005)

Hardcoregamer schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich hoffe doch das es noch länger hält
> 
> Aber ich muß mich nunmal auch verteidigen wenn ich "angegriffen" werde *g*



mußt du nicht mein freund trink liebern nen schnaps und alles sieht viel schöner aus sogar die weiber


----------



## Hardcoregamer (24. Mai 2005)

*lach* Das ist wohl wahr


----------



## ph1L (24. Mai 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenn nur stihl



Das muss ich jetzt für dich bringen.

Ist jetzt OT und unser Modchen Coffee wird mir wohl einen mittelgroßen Rüffel
geben aber egal...   







UhghUhghUhgh


----------



## kochikoch (24. Mai 2005)

so habe ich mir das vorgestellt  
ich habe auch son ne säge aber die alte hatte ich net dazu bekommen


----------



## Schevron (24. Mai 2005)

Also ich denk mal (hehe schreibt die 2 worte vorher mal zusammen  ) drauf rum fahren fänden die leute echt net so toll. Aber generell finde ich sollte es endlich mal aufhören mit diesem denkmäler und was nicht alles baun. Von den leuten die das gemacht haben leben eh nur noch wenige. Die Mehrzahl der heutigen Deutschen hat damit nix zu tun gehabt, und die welt sollte langsam mal aufhören uns das immernoch nachzutragen. Ich kann auch auch keinen beschuldigen für was was sein opa gemacht hat.
Abgesehen mal davon das wir nicht die einzigen sind die dreck am stecken haben. Die Russen schlagen die Juden heute noch tot und keiner sagt was. Sind immer nur die Deutschen die Judenhasser.
Ich find schon das man es nicht vergessen sollte was passiert ist, einfach das es nicht noch mal passiert. Aber irgendwann ist doch mal echt gut mit denkmälern und wieder Geld ausgeben für irgendewas was eh kaum einer versteht/nutzt oder sonst was. Das Geld wär anderweitig viel besser angelegt. Und wären es auch nur weitere entschädigungszahlungen an die Familien der Opfer gewesen.

Aber ich glaub so eine Diskussion ist zu Grundsätzlich für ein Forum


----------



## kochikoch (24. Mai 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Das Geld wär anderweitig viel besser angelegt.



das stimmt für alle von uns ein neues rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (24. Mai 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du magst, zähle ich noch alle bedrohten Pflanzenarten auf, die von den Nazis vernichtet wurden.



auja...


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Mai 2005)

es war ne reportage im fernsehn da über das "mahnmal". dabei ham sie ne frau angesprochen die mit ihrer freundin auf einer stehle brotzeit gemacht hat. die frau (engländerin? dänin? keine ahnung) hat erklärt das sie dies nicht abwägig findet. es gehört zu einem kunswerk das sich die leute damit auf ihre eigene art und weise damit auseinandersetzen und "eintauchen" bla bla bla, sie hat das auf jedenfall schön und plausibel erklärt.

ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht begriffen was die stehlen darstellen sollen. vielleicht weil ich noch nicht dort war? sollen die die untaten  der nazis gegen die juden darstellen? wenn ja, dann haben sie ihre wirkung klar verfehlt dann hätten sie die stehlen mit einem gitter aus stacheldraht überziehn sollen und den unter strom setzen.
ich begreife auch nicht wieso man ein mahnmal gegen was, aufstellt und kein denkmal für etwas. ich meine man steckt energie rein und geld in eine sache die das negative darstellt. und nehmts mir nich übel, aber von der architektur her.. dieses quaderförmige und monumentale.. es gab da mal einen der hat auch so gebaut.

ich glaube die betroffenen noch überlebenden juden oder angehörige sind gar nicht so begeistert von dem platz was ich im fernsehn so gehört habe.

ich wüsst aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch keinen besseren vorschlag was man da machen hätt sollen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. Mai 2005)

siehste, und jetz merkste, dass das "kunstwerk" seine wirkung keines wegs verfehlt hat, es regt zur diskussion über die vergangenheit an. wir reden ja alle darüber und ich denke nich, dass wir das auch getan hätten, wenn da von mir aus... 10 brnozene judenleichen hingebaut worden wären!!!


----------



## Mac Gyver (28. Mai 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> haben sie ihre wirkung klar verfehlt



Ich hab das jetz so verstanden, dass wenn man durch dieses endlose meer von grauen Blöcken geht, sich bedrückt und verloren fühlen soll oder so ähnlich....ich war ja uch noch nicht da aber ich find solche 'Kunstwerke' immer gut....Wenn die Deutschen schon bei Piesa schlecht abschneiden dann machen wir halt n bisschen Kunst. Also ich würd mein Bike einfach mal daneben abstellen und, ganz unsportlich aber auch schön, ein paar gelungene Photos machen!!


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Mai 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das jetz so verstanden, dass wenn man durch dieses endlose meer von grauen Blöcken geht, sich bedrückt und verloren fühlen soll oder so ähnlich...



das scheint aber überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren. die blöcke spenden schatten im sommer, heizen sich in der wintersonne auf und laden zum verweilen ein. kinder sehn darin wohl eine art abenteuerspielplatz oder ein labyrint. 

um einen bedrückenden effekt zu erziehlen hätte ich die stehlen nach unten in einen düsteren keller schauen lassen so dass man das meer unten begehen /bekriechen hätte müssen. da hätte man auch mit licht was machen können und evtl. feuchtes tropfendes kaltes klima und es wäre wirklich eine bedrückende stimmung entstanden. zumindest hätten sich dann die leute eher andächtig wie ein einer kalten kirche verhalten wie es die macher wohl wünschten.
den ort der information hätte ich oben angesiedelt.

übrigends: das "kunstwerk" ist von keinem deutschem.


----------

